# Headset G930, rauschen und knistern



## Scraper (9. Februar 2011)

Guten Abend,
ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen das Logitech G930 gekauft, da ich in  vielen Test und Bewertungen gelesen habe, dass dieses Headset Top sei. 

Zu dem Headset, es ist Wireless und ist per USB-Stick direkt mit meinem  PC verbunden. Außerdem ist wohl ne eigene Soundkarte im Headset  eingebaut.

Nun habe ich das Probelm, dass wenn ich mit anderen Leuten spreche, es  bei denen rauscht und wenn ich bei mir einstelle das ich meine eigene  Stimme höre, höre ich es auch rauschen. Ich habe zich Sachen versucht um  das zu beheben, wie z.B. alle Sachen weg gelegt die den emfang stören  könnten, andere USB-Slots verwendet und es an einem anderen PC getestet,  alles nichts gebracht. 
Die Sache wo ich eig dachte das es drann liegt, ist der Windows  Mikrofonverstärker, aber dieser wird mir werder bei Pegel noch in einem  zusatz Punkt angezeigt, ist das normal?

Dann habe ich noch nen zweites Problem, nehmlich das wenn ich Musik höre  es öfter mal vorkommt das es knackt, dass ist mir bis jetzt nur beim  VLC Player aufgefallen, aber auch bei gestreamten Filmen. Beim Spielen  ist mir das knacken noch nicht aufgefallen, aber ich habe auch noch  nicht so viel damit gespielt. 
Das knacken habe ich auch auf einem anderen PC getestet aber da ist mir nichts aufgefallen.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken es zurück zu schicken oder zu reklamieren,  aber vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja noch einen Tipp zum beheben der Fehler  geben.

Schon mal vielen Dank                  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PEG96 (9. Februar 2011)

Schick es zurück und hol dir lieber einen vernünftigen kh+ ein Ansteckmikro, da ist der klang um welten besser.


----------



## Scraper (9. Februar 2011)

Das habe ich schon öfter in Foren gelesen, in denen ich die Lösung für meine Probleme gesucht habe. Könntet ihr mir denn da gute emfehlen, die möglichst auch Wireless sind und mit Preis?

Hätte vieleicht jemand trotzdem eine Idee zur Lösung meines Problems?


----------



## PEG96 (9. Februar 2011)

Also bei wireless ist die quali generell bescheiden, diese wäre bspw. empfehlenswert: Sennheiser RS 180 (502875) ab 171.90 € | heise online-Preisvergleich und diese: Sennheiser RS 170 (502874) ab 126.10 € | heise online-Preisvergleich
muss es unbedingt wireless sein?


----------



## iceman650 (9. Februar 2011)

Also gute Kopfhörer wireless - kenne ich persönlich jetzt keinen. Weil entweder rauscht diese Technik, sie klingt besch...        eiden oder es kostet sehr viel Geld.
Demnach würde ich einen Kopfhörer mit Kabel (AKG K530 z.B.) kaufen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (9. Februar 2011)

Ja, wobei es bis 150€ sogar schon den hifi-580 oder den dt660 bekommt.


----------



## iceman650 (9. Februar 2011)

Naja, er bräuchte dann ja auch eine Soka und ein Mikro. Dann wären wir also bei ca. 100€ für den Kopfhörer - nichtsdestotrotz besser als Logitech 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Scraper (9. Februar 2011)

Das ich ein Wireless haben möchte, kommt aus rein praktischen Gründen, aber wenn es wirklich so ist das die Qualli so daruter leider würde ich definitiv auch wieder eins mit Kabel nehmen.
Nur ich habe gelesen das man wenn man sich solch Kopförer kauft, sich am besten auch noch ne neue Soundkarte dazu nimmt? Das wiederum würde mein Budget übersteigen.


----------



## iceman650 (9. Februar 2011)

Naja, eine Asus Xonar DG kostet 30€, eine Xonar DX 60€. Ein Ansteckmikro 5-10€ und dann kannst du rechnen, was du noch ausgeben kannst. Es ist ja nicht so, dass Kopfhörer erst bei 150€ anfangen.

Mfg, ice

€dit: Zu meinem letzten Post:       Soka=Soundkarte


----------



## Scraper (9. Februar 2011)

Mal angenommen ich würde 160 euro ohne mikro ausgeben, was würde sich da emfehlen und ist für den Preis der Sound dann auch gut?

Und zurzeit habe ich von Gigabyte P55A UD6 eine 7.1 onboard Soundkarte, ich weiß ja nicht ob die vieleicht auch was taugt.


----------



## iceman650 (9. Februar 2011)

Also der Sound wird um einiges besser sein als der vom Logitech.
Und onboard ist zumindest für gute Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer relativ unbrauchbar. Ich persönlich würde zu einer von den beiden hier greifen:



			
				iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> eine Asus Xonar DG kostet 30€, eine Xonar DX 60€.



Dann hättest du 130€ mit der DG respektive 100 für einen Kopfhörer übrig.
Was genau, musst du am besten probehören, dann kannst du selbst entscheiden, da Klang ja sehr subjektiv ist. Grob empfehlenswert (ansehenswert laut Hifi-forum.de) wären der AKG K272HD, Beyerdynamic DT440, Denon AH D 1001, Ultrasone Hfi-450 oder auch der AKG K530.


Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (9. Februar 2011)

Stimmt icy, die kh's sind das beste in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Scraper (10. Februar 2011)

Danke für die gute Beratung, ich werde mich dann mal nach Kopfhören umsehen und vorallendingen umhören


----------



## Scraper (10. Februar 2011)

Mir fällt grade auf das die meisten Köpfhörer nur Stero-Sound haben, da ich viel Spiele hätte ich jedoch gerne 5.1 oder 7.1. 
Gibt es da auch was oder müsste man darauf verzichten?


----------



## Betschi (10. Februar 2011)

Mit der Asus Xonar DX hast du Dolby Headphone, das heisst du kannst einstellen, dass die Soundkarte 5.1 ausgibt obwohl der Kopfhörer nur Stereo ist.


----------



## Scraper (10. Februar 2011)

Ich wusste garnicht das man über eine Soundkarte einstellen kann, dass man über die Stereo Kopfhöre 5.1 hört.
Wäre es dann auch möglich 7.1 zu hören und kann das Asus Xonar DG auch 5.1 ausgeben?
Ich hatte geplant, falls ich mir Kopfhörer kaufe die Denon AH-D 1100 und die Asus Xonar DG zu kaufen.


----------



## Betschi (10. Februar 2011)

7.1 weiss ich nicht ob man da einstellen kann, finde ich sowieso unnnötig. Google mal nach Dolby Headphone ist wirklich die besser Alternative zu 5.1 Headsets. Ich halbe selber das Medusa 5.1 aber naja^^


----------



## PEG96 (10. Februar 2011)

Ja man kann auch 7.1 einstellen, wobei ich mit Stereo besser Orten kann, aber das immer eine Frage des Geschmacks.


----------



## iceman650 (10. Februar 2011)

Richtig, das Dolby Headphone simuliert Surround-Klang über Kopfhörer, es ist die absolut gleiche Technik, die auch das G930 nutzt.
Man kann Richtungen dadurch orten, dass wenn ein Geräusch von links kommt, das linke Ohr das Signal früher empfängt als das rechte. Daraus errechnet das Hirn dann den Surround-Effekt. Und genau diese Zeitunterschiede simuliert Dolby Headphone. Also hast du in Sachen Surround die selbe Technik wie beim Logitech, allerdings sollten die Bauteile der Soundkarte besser sein und der Kopfhörer sowieso.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Scraper (23. Februar 2011)

Ich muss leider sagen, dass ich mich noch nicht von dem G930 trennen konnte und erst noch mal ausprobieren musste ob es nach ner Reklamation funktioniert. 
Nun ist es leider so, dass es immer noch noch geht und nach noch ein wenig fummeln ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn ich von dem Mirko den Sound abhöre, aber nicht über das Headset, sondern über meine Normalen Boxen, es nicht rauscht. Ebenfalls funktionieren tut es, wenn ich im Treiber den Stimmen verfremder benutze. Also z.B. mir ne Troll Stimme verpasse, dann geht es auch einwandfrei mit dem Headset Sound. Ich finde das ziehmlich seltsam und bin ratlos.

Weiß jemand vieleicht doch noch etwas, was mir ermöglicht das G930 einwandfrei zu benutzen?

MfG Scraper

PS: Danke nocht mal für die bisherigen Antworten.


----------



## Cuddleman (27. Februar 2011)

Ein Oldie, aber sogar 7.1 mit Mikrofon dran und passenden Adapter für die gängigen 3,5mm Anschlüße einer Surround Soundkarte. War mal bei 179€ Kaufpreis.
Der USB-Anschluß versorgt den daran befindlichen Verstärker am Kabel und sorgt dafür das man dich im Dunkeln findet.
Die Surroundkanäle sind dabei separat und insgesamt in der Lautstärke regelbar.

Razer Barracuda HP-1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2011)

@ Cuddleman

Also das Teil würde ich einem AKG K530 niemals vorziehen. 


@ Scraper

Schade dass du dich immer noch nicht von dem Logibrüllteil getrennt ist. Du solltest zumindest einmal 1-2 Kopfhörer bestellen und testen, sofern du es noch nicht getan hast.


----------

